# اضيئ مصباح لاخيك المسلم بالمجان ووداعا لغلاء اسعار الكهرباء



## fagrelsabah (10 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

مشروع اضيئ مصباح = لمبة لاخيك المسلم بالمجان 

كيف يتم ذالك ؟
لنتعرف على معنى بالمجان هنا 
كثير منا يستخدم البطاريات الصغيرة المخصصة للراديو وامصباح اليد والكثير مثلها 
وعندما تضعف البطارية فلاتصلح للانارة وعليه نلقيها بالقمامة والزبالة 

فهنا فقط يمكن الاستفادة من تلك البطاريات لنحصل على كهرباء بالمجان 

فتلك البطاريات ليست بها قدرة كهربية وعلى التحديد لاتجد امبير كافى بها ولكن تجد فولت 

وهنا الاستفادة من الفولت المتبقي

كيف ذالك ؟

يتم تحويله عن طريق داءئرة كهربية بسيطة جدا لعمل رنين كهربي للفولت فى الملف الابتدائى لنحصل على فلت عالى جدا ومهتز الى تردد عالى جدا من 5 ميجاهرتز الى 500 ميجاهرتز 

هذه الكهرباء الجديدة تصلح لانارة مصباح لاخيك المسلم 
التكلفة بسيطة جدا يمكن الحصول على مكوناتها من بور سبلاي لكمبيوتر قديم تالف 

الاجزاء ترانزسستور 
مقاومة 1 كيلو اووم 
ملف كهربي من النوع الدائرى 
لمبة led او انواع اكبر كالذى بالفديو 

بطاريق قديمة 1,5 volt من النوع AA
يتم عمل 3 ملفات على المحول اثنان صغيران للترنزسستور وواحد كبير للمبه والمصباح 

الميزة هنا ان المصباح يمكن ان يضيئ لمدة بين 6 الى 23 ساعه حسب شدة الاضاءة 

اليكم المزيد من الشرح للتجربة بهذا الفديو 


مثل هذا الفديو 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAakZTR_4LE&feature=player_embedded




والدائرة الكهربية تسمى جولى سيف 

نظرا لاسم مخترع لها وهى من بطارية قلم واحد ونصف فولت و ترزسستور ومحول كهربي ستجده داخل البور سبلااى للكمبيوتر ومقاومة متغيرة للتحكم فى التردد 

*Joule Thief Lighting CFL off two 1 2v AA*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbdBO3o6qX4&feature=player_embedded


فديو يوضح اسهل طريقة لصناعة تلك الدائرة 

*Make a Joule Thief*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTAqGKt64WM&feature=player_embedded





اتمنى ان اكون اوضحت لك الفكرة والطريقة وبالتوفيق اخى


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 ديسمبر 2009)

Radiant CFL Oscillator 01 - How to make your own


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXKR7rJdze8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*Joule Thief 05 - 40W Fluoro Tube on 2 x AA's*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJgb6tZWlP0&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 ديسمبر 2009)

يمكن للاخوة الاعضاء نقل الفكرة والعمل على تطويرها لتكون احد الحلول القوية عند انقطاع الكهرباء و خاصة للمنلاطق البعيدة اللتى لاتصلها الكهرباء 

فحتى بطاريات السيارات التالفة يمكنها اناءة تلك المصابيح لساعات وربما لعدة ايام وان كانت سليمة ومشحونه فتصلح للانارة لعدة اسابيع 

الاخوة مهندسين الالكترونيات على علم كامل بتلك الدوائر ويمكن عرض طريق تطويرها وتصنيعها


----------



## AHMED_ELMSRY (17 مارس 2010)

الحمد لله وشكرا اخي على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مسترالعراق (23 أبريل 2010)

سؤال الى الاخواة الكرام انظر الى هذة الوصلة http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXKR7rJdze8&feature=related
من اين احصل على هذا الكويل في السوق وما الاجهزة الالكترونية التي تستخدم هذا الكويل وما اسمة الدارج عند بائعي الالكتونيات ....ارجو المساعدة


----------



## fagrelsabah (23 أبريل 2010)

مسترالعراق قال:


> سؤال الى الاخواة الكرام انظر الى هذة الوصلة http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXKR7rJdze8&feature=related
> من اين احصل على هذا الكويل في السوق وما الاجهزة الالكترونية التي تستخدم هذا الكويل وما اسمة الدارج عند بائعي الالكتونيات ....ارجو المساعدة



اعتقد ان كل ما ستحتاجه ستجده فى البورسبلاي للكمبيوتر 
لمكن استخراجها من بور سبلاى تالف 

الفكرة تعتمد على احداث نبضات كهربية بترددات عالية جدا فاكون النتيجة اضاءة المصباح باستمرار لمدة طويلة جدا وبفولت لا يتعدى واحد ونصف فولت
ويمكن استخدام البطاريات الفارغه كهربية ولن بها قراءة للفولت 


ويمكن ان تجدها داخل اجهزة الامبافير للسماعات الاستريو للسيارات وشاشات الكمبيوتر والطابعات
هى متوفرة بكثرة جدا 
واسمها مادة الفريتا 
وتجدها احيانا على وصلات كابل الكمبيوتر او الشاشة او ال usb 

عدد الفات بسيط اتذكر 3 و15 و 300 
يمكن الحصول عليها من محلات الكهرباء او محولات الكهرباء القديمة او محرك كهربي قديم 


ويمكنك اضاءة لمبات النيون كذالك بواسطة مروحة الكمبيروتر بتعديلها الى مروحة امحتب 
وبالتوفيق اخى وسلامى الى اهل العراق


----------



## مسترالعراق (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا الى اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات ...وان شاء الله اعمل جاهدا لعمل هذه الدائرة


----------



## fagrelsabah (24 أبريل 2010)

مسترالعراق قال:


> شكرا الى اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات ...وان شاء الله اعمل جاهدا لعمل هذه الدائرة



بالنسبة للملف الكهربي المستخدم فى هذا الفديو هو الملف المستخدم فى السيارات لاحداث الشرارة لشمعات الاحتراق 
ويباع لدى محلات قطع الغيار للسيارات 

وقد كانت من التجارب الاولى لتشغيل وانار المصابيح 
الا انه تم اكتشاف ان الملف الدائرى المتواجد بالاجهزة الكهربية يعطى نتاءج افضل بكثير 

مثل تلك التجارب هنا 
Bedini Quadrapole SSG Self Oscillating


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIugBuT3YF8&feature=related

------------------------------------


Capacitor discharge CFL lighter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsiE1-bVEYE&feature=related


-----------------------------------------

PWM Toroidal Oscillator

شرح رائع 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkuaxG-muXQ&feature=related

============================

toroid coil


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RlR34VHIWo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RlR34VHIWo


---------------------------

[PSU08]Porty PSU 2nd attempt


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuBcTOf0wK8&feature=related


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (30 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
عملت الدارة لكنها للاسف لم تعمل
هل لفات الملف مهم عددها
افيدوني


----------



## mahmoudp1 (2 يونيو 2011)

تسلم يا غالى على الفكره ده لانها افادتنى 
لانى بطور منظومه طاقه شمسيه 
و ان شاء الله يبقى فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

